# [OT] E-mail a bezpieczeństwo

## BeteNoire

Piszecie oklientach pocztowych ale nie wypowiadacie się na temat bezpieczeństwa poczty. Część z Was na pewno ma konta pocztowe na uczelni/w pracy, a część korzysta z darmowych na onecie/gmailu/interii/o2 itp... itd...

Jak to jest? Wierzycie w bezpieczeństwo Waszej korespondencji? Używacie jakichś specjalnych zabezpieczeń? Z jakich serwerów pocztowych korzystacie i co o nich myślicie?

----------

## Prompty

wlasciwie tylko gpg + ssl/tls w domu/szkole , oraz certyfikaty(thawte) + ssl/tls w pracy ... powinny poczte zabezpieczyc 

a konta gdzies na swiecie aby otrzymywac potencjalny spam :]

----------

## Gogiel

Nie polecam Onetu (w darmowej wersji). Nie mozna u nich odbierac/wysylac maili przez SSL, a haslo jest wysylane jako plain/text! Jezeli jestesmy w sieci to kazdy z jakimkolwiek snifferem moze latwo odkryc nasz haslo.

----------

## Eeeyeore

W zasadzie to korzystac sie staram tam gdzie mam poczte to przez ssl

Wprawdzie ja nikomu nie ufam nawet sobie, 

Jednakze z drugiej strony nie mam nic przeciwko czytaniu moich fantazji erotycznych. Jesli komus sie nudzi to prosze bardzo.

Ja mam to w nosie.   :Laughing: 

A z kolei ze swojej strony, to mam pod opieka, przeszlo 3 lata, skrzynki pocztowe pracownikow, uwierz mi, ze dopiero teraz Ty uzmyslowiles mi ze nigdy nie chialo mi sie. I nawet mi to do glowy nie przyszlo, zeby

I nie wiem jakby mi musial ktos zajsc za pazury, zebym zajrzal do czyjejs skrzynki.

Po cholere mi to.

Jendnakze podsunales mi ciekawa mysl, a mianowicie jak dzialaja polskie sluzby bezpieczenstwa, bo to ze na przyklad w stanach stoja hektary serwerow do monitorowania korespondencji to wiadomo od dawna, ale ciekawe czy u nas zdarzylby sie taki precedens, ze shaltowali by kogos za krzywe maile.

Zalozmy sobie virtualna sytuacje, ze na przyklad 4 kolesi prowadzi sobie krzywa korespondencje poprzez skrzynki na wp czy onecie itp. 

Pisza sobie listy w rodzaju: za pol roku wysadzamy sejm (o to bym chcial), na drugi dzien palac kultury, na trzeci najazd na Palc Namiestnikowski.

I tam rzeczywiscie opisy jaka i z czego bombe, i takie jakies brednie, oczywiscie tak zeby to wygladalo wiarygodnie...

I tu najciekawsze, po jakim czasie pojawilo by sie paru smutnych facetow pod drzwiami ?   :Very Happy: 

I czy wogole by sie pojawilo ?

----------

## chojny

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> Jendnakze podsunales mi ciekawa mysl, a mianowicie jak dzialaja polskie sluzby bezpieczenstwa, bo to ze na przyklad w stanach stoja hektary serwerow do monitorowania korespondencji to wiadomo od dawna, ale ciekawe czy u nas zdarzylby sie taki precedens, ze shaltowali by kogos za krzywe maile.
> 
> Zalozmy sobie virtualna sytuacje, ze na przyklad 4 kolesi prowadzi sobie krzywa korespondencje poprzez skrzynki na wp czy onecie itp. 
> 
> Pisza sobie listy w rodzaju: za pol roku wysadzamy sejm (o to bym chcial), na drugi dzien palac kultury, na trzeci najazd na Palc Namiestnikowski.
> ...

 

tez mnie to zastanawialo, ale doszedlem do wniosku, ze kazdy kto ma choc odrobine rozumu nie planuje, rozmawia itp przez maila. Jesli juz musi to jakism kodem wczesniej ustalonym. to jedna rzecz, ale faktycznie ciekawe czy "jestesmy monitorowani".

A co do poczty, to mam i swojego dostawcy i na gmail, kiedys mialem u siebie na serwerku (chyba najbezpieczniejsze - ustawiasz wszystko co chcesz, blokujesz polaczenia z innych hostow itp) ale nie mozna przesadzac, bo w koncu bedziecie sie obracac na ulicy i zastanawiac sie czy ktos Was nie sledzi  :Wink: 

----------

## Drwisz

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I tu najciekawsze, po jakim czasie pojawilo by sie paru smutnych facetow pod drzwiami ?  
> 
> I czy wogole by sie pojawilo ?

 

Zaraz smutnych. Pewnie ucieszonych że, mogą pokazać swoje giwery i jest kogo postraszyć. Ot, takie miłe urozmaicenie nudnego dnia.  :Twisted Evil: 

Co do bezpieczeństwa. Użycie gpg powinno całkowicie zabezpieczyć pocztę przed ciekawskimi. A czy warto wszystko szyfrować? Chyba nie. Przecież większość odbieranej poczty to zwykłe pogaduszki. Inaczej ma się sprawa w przypadku poczty "firmowej", gdzie odczytanie listu może przynieść wymierne zyski włamywaczowi/ciekawskiemu. 

Jeszcze należy zauważyć że, pojawił się obowiązek archiwizowania ruchu sieciowego przez dostawców. I w tym wypadku, nasza poczta trafi czy tego chcemy czy nie do archiwum. W przypadku podejrzeń zostanie przejrzana i oceniona. Jak dla mnie zwykły człowiek nie ma sie czego obawiać.

----------

## BeteNoire

A poczucie prywatności?

----------

## Drwisz

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> A poczucie prywatności?

 

Przecież zaznaczyłem, że jest to moje zdanie. Może to wynika z tego, że nie prowadzę korespondencji której mógłbym się wstydzić, lub chciał ją ukryć. Dla mnie e-mail jest formą kartki pocztowej. A zresztą, koperty na poczcie nie oklejam dodatkową taśmą, mimo, że wiem o przeglądaniu zawartości przesyłek, przez pracowników poczty. (Wychowywałem się w czasie stanu wojennego. To dopiero była inwigilacja) może to powoduje, że nie powierzam obcym żadnych danych na swój temat? Nieważne. Gdybym chciał zachować poczucie bezpieczeństwa szyfrowałbym wiadomości za pomocą gpg. Co zresztą napisałem wcześniej.

----------

## Raku

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> Nie polecam Onetu (w darmowej wersji). Nie mozna u nich odbierac/wysylac maili przez SSL, a haslo jest wysylane jako plain/text! Jezeli jestesmy w sieci to kazdy z jakimkolwiek snifferem moze latwo odkryc nasz haslo.

 

nawet w sieci przełączanej (opartej o przełączniki a nie multiporty)?

----------

## Gogiel

 *raku wrote:*   

>  *Gogiel wrote:*   Nie polecam Onetu (w darmowej wersji). Nie mozna u nich odbierac/wysylac maili przez SSL, a haslo jest wysylane jako plain/text! Jezeli jestesmy w sieci to kazdy z jakimkolwiek snifferem moze latwo odkryc nasz haslo. 
> 
> nawet w sieci przełączanej (opartej o przełączniki a nie multiporty)?

 

W sieci przelaczanej tez da sie podsluchiwac (jezeli sie jest za tym samym switchem bodajze).

Nie lapcie mnie za slowka   :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> W sieci przelaczanej tez da sie podsluchiwac (jezeli sie jest za tym samym switchem bodajze).
> 
> Nie lapcie mnie za slowka  

 

ale już nie jest tak prosto (script kiddy na tym etapie powinni już odpaść  :Wink: )

----------

## Gogiel

 *raku wrote:*   

>  *Gogiel wrote:*   W sieci przelaczanej tez da sie podsluchiwac (jezeli sie jest za tym samym switchem bodajze).
> 
> Nie lapcie mnie za slowka   
> 
> ale już nie jest tak prosto (script kiddy na tym etapie powinni już odpaść )

 

Mozna jeszcze trafic na Admina Z Piekła Rodem. Wtedy to juz jest przewalone  :Smile: 

----------

## lukierek

 *Quote:*   

> nawet w sieci przełączanej (opartej o przełączniki a nie multiporty)?

 

Mam nadzieję, że nie łamię regulaminu forum przypominając o istnieniu popularnych ataków na przełączniki umożliwiających podsłuchiwanie. Nazwy tych ataków z angielska to: MAC flooding i ARP spoofing. Prywatność w sieci na prawdę trudno osiągnąć...

pozdrawiam

----------

